# Ordner schützen



## Delfino (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Betätige mich als Hobbyfotograf und bin dabei eine Seite ins Internet zu stellen mit einem geschützten Membersbereich. Hab mich bei http://www.0190pass.net/ angemeldet. Besucher ruft dann eine nummer an wo er das passwort für den membersbereicht bekommt. Script von denen werde ich dann auf der HP einbauen. 

Jetzt meine frage. Beim ersten mal muß ein besucher noch die nummer wählen. Aber ab dann kennt er den direkten Ordnerlink und könnte ihn jederzeit aufrufen. Wie kann ich das verhindern. Gibt hier zwar einiges zu lesen. Nur bezieht sich dass immer auf Seiten wo man die passwortabfrage selbst geschrieben hat. Was ja in meinem Fall anders ist.

 Kann mir jemand helfen? Ordner


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Oktober 2004)

Meinst du eine .htaccess-Abfrage? Dort ist es so, dass bei jedem Aufrufen der Seite das PW eingegeben werden muss. Wenn derjenige nur X Mal Zugriff auf deine Member-Seite haben soll, musst du halt für jeden Besucher einen eigenen Benutzernamen anlegen, usw. der nach einer bestimmten Zeit wieder gelöscht wird.


----------

